# confused about a school



## Sonamsethi (Jul 11, 2014)

we are of indian origin and recently moved to singapore on EP. we enrolled our son in an indian school here. being convinced that the singapore education system is an amazing one, we applied to the MOE for a place for our 6.5 years old son in P1. luckily, they reverted back to us with a vacancy in Yumin Primary School in Tampines-a school near to our residence. However, once we got what we wanted (i guess its true what they say- be careful what u wish for....u might just get it!!!!), we are now confused. no one in our circles seem to know how the school is....another point for woorying is the language option- we have to pick chinese or malay. we are worried that our son might not be able to cope with the language, esp as compared to native speakers.....or is it a doable thing with private tuituions but no help from parents???!!!! but how big an impact does the class mix have on the child? will my son be fine if he is the only expat in the class??i dont want him missing out on childhood experiences of great friends!!!!like i said, dont get me wrong- just thinking of it from the child's point of view....will the rest in his class adapt to a stranger within them??will he be left alone?? am so totally confused!!!will be grateful if i could get some advice and guidance....


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course I cannot predict how your child will cope in the new school, but in general Singaporeans are quite open and do not care about foreign/local. They do, however, organise themselves around ethnic lines, so Malay kids will play with Malays, etc.
From the fact that this school does not offer Tamil as language option, I assume that there are very few other ethnic Indians. This might thus limit your kid's social circle.
But I personally would still prefer a "normal" school and the chance to find friends nearby, rather than a foreigners-only school far away, which certainly limits the chance your kid integrates well into Singapore's society.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you don't pick Malay or Chinese unless one of the parent is Chinese or Malay

that's what i know 

you got some mixed up answers from Moe

if you put him in one of the many Indian international its gonna be CBSe / hindi


----------

